# 2.5 gallon tank ?



## erinsayhi (Apr 6, 2011)

:fish-in-bowl:Hi i have a 2.5 gallon tank and dont no what to put in it, i dont wat a betta any ideas i was woundering about 1 dwarf gourami or 3 tetras


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Red Cherry Shrimp! Unfortunately, finding a swimmer that can live comfy in a tank that small will be tough to say the least.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

your best bet would be to stick with a betta, or even cherry shrimp, 3 tetras would be to many, and it would be a bit cramped for a dwarf gourami they get a little over 3 inches.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

There are some very small tetras that could go in there. I dont remember the names.. also, a pea puffer, bumblebee gobies, styphadon goby and others whose names i never remember.. if i make it to the LFS soon, i'll get some names for you.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

just made a cherry shrimp tank. you could possibly put 5 or so microrasboras in it with some plants...


----------



## Sravis (Mar 29, 2011)

I seem to be pushing frogs to everyone lately so here goes! you could get two african dwarf frogs that could live comfortably all their lives in said 2.5 gal. They dont need a filter system but if you want you could get one of the small ones for the plastic "Cridder Cages", there really cute and like to have another frog with them. You just have to make sure that you get the dwarf because the african clawed frog looks just like it as a baby, the only difference being the dwarf frogs have webbing inbetween their front toes and the clawed frogs do not. i now have an ACF when i had thought (before i knew the differance) that i had a dwarf.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

you can get some neon tetras, those with some real plants in the back ground would look nice, maybe some wysteria? the plants will help with the ammonia and give a nice bright look to it.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

glow fish small multiple colors to choose from. And I agree with danilykins plant it.


----------

